# dogs help



## animalloverabh (Aug 5, 2009)

i need help... i dont no wat to choose....puppy or a dog....help .....im looking at theese and theese are more sutable......                                 mongerles. oh i dont no im soo confused help


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

to the herd!

What are you wanting in a dog? A working dog? A pet? Both? 

Are you willing to train a puppy? Or would an already trained dog be more along your lines?


----------



## animalloverabh (Aug 5, 2009)

i want an dog that is a good family dog and i am willing to train


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Then you need to check out puppies and dog for sale/give away in your area. Play with them. See if they click with you and your family. The breed won't matter so much as the personality. Yes, some breeds are considered more of a family dog than others but, your personality and the dogs need to click and if that is a dog that isn't normally considered a family dog, so what. Just keep in mind the space you have for the dog. If you have a small space then a large dog isn't going to have enough room to exercise and may become a behavioral problem due to it.


----------



## animalloverabh (Aug 5, 2009)

i have an acer for him/her so ive got enouth room can u give me a few breeds please


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

St. Bernard, Golden Retriever, Labs, Collies, mixed breeds, it really depends on your personality and whether you like large sized dogs or small sized dogs. If your not sure, look at ads and go looking at the dogs/puppies. If you don't like one when you get there, you don't have to get it. Just tell them sorry, but you don't think any of them are meant for you and leave.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 5, 2009)

try going on Craigslist and seeing what is available in your area. Or, the shelter......God knows there are enough dogs there. You just may find a nice, trained older (out of puppy age) dog that was turned in or a stray. Since breed is not important, you have so many options! Have fun looking!


----------



## animalloverabh (Aug 6, 2009)

wats craiglist?:/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhh, Craigslist is a place online one can advertise things they have for sale, to give away, or wanted to buy. But, I believe it is US only.


----------



## mully (Aug 6, 2009)

I would rescue a dog from the pound ..you will save its life and it will thank you forever. Best dog I ever got was a rescue and somehow I think he knew I rescued him because he was a great pal and anways grateful.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 6, 2009)

Because we have did the puppy thing for the kids sake .....and went through all the training .......we have now decided if we ever have to get another dog....it will be an older rescue dog or we would go back to our breeder and foster a female dog .....the dog comes to live with us ...but we have to return her for breeding I think she breeds her dog three times and then return the dog when the puppies are due... and then retires them....and you dont have to pay anything for the dog except supply  food and then spaying when she becomes yours ...the breeder is pleased because she then knows the home her dogs are going to...we have a retired female Black Lab that another foster family gave up for personal reasons and as we bought a golden retriever pup  from her ...The breeder  gave her to us once she retired  her knowing she going to a good home ....She tries to keep her dogs out of the kennels in her back yard as much as possible so they interact and learn different things  for their tempermants /health etc...Just my 2 cents...good luck...


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://london.craigslist.co.uk/
You can get to most CL from there. I bet you have one, hope so. I didn't realize you were from Europe when I posted though. Sorry.  been a long day already, I know it's no excuse. LOL.


----------



## FarmerChick (Aug 6, 2009)

Any dog can be trained and be a great family pet.  If you have the extra push to save an adult dog from the pound, do so!!    You give a great animal a good life and dogs that are adoptable are usually evaulated for family life and should be a great fit into your home.

Save a dog, don't get a puppy if you don't truly care about the difference!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> Any dog can be trained and be a great family pet.  If you have the extra push to save an adult dog from the pound, do so!!    You give a great animal a good life and dogs that are adoptable are usually evaulated for family life and should be a great fit into your home.
> 
> Save a dog, don't get a puppy if you don't truly care about the difference!


Obviously you live where the shelters actually want to adopt out a dog--LUCKY YOU!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 6, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Obviously you live where the shelters actually want to adopt out a dog--LUCKY YOU!


Well most of them do want to adopt out the dogs, they just have sometimes unrealistic conditions or expectations, at least around here.  However that has not stopped me at all from getting older dogs as needed.  Look private.  Losts of really good dogs need to be rehomed for no fault of their own.  Read the papers, talk to people, and post wanted ads or posters at feed stores.  If you have a breed or type in mind look with the breed rescues, the issue I had with the SPCA is they wanted a fenced yard the dog had to be kept in, the farm breeds and LGD breed rescues know the dog can't work if it can't be with it's livestock so they don't have the silly rules, they have ones that fit the breed and purpose.  I just got the best odg of my life last fall for FREE and he escaped a euthanasia order for being a bad match in the city.  Here his relentless guardianship of my stock is appreciated, in town that drive got him in trouble (to say the least) with the law.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

Unrealistic is right. If you work you can't get a dog because you won't be home all day to let it out. But, if you don't work you can't possibly support it so it's still a no go.  It's gotten so bad that the shelter closet to us has become to be known they just don't adopt out throughout the community. And the next closet you don't want the animal unless you can get it right after they take it in or it tends to have developed behavioral problems while there. Hmmmmm......

It's sad because that is where I always thought I would go to get our next dog. But, not anymore. Many are driving several hours away to shelters that will adopt out.

That is why I said lucky you. It's just not a realistic happening here.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 6, 2009)

Farmer Kitty,
Dont forget, if you have kids under 12, forget it-at least thats how a lot of them are here in NH. They would rather put them down than see them go to a good. home. 
There are a few great shelters around though.....it just takes digging to find them.


----------



## FarmerChick (Aug 6, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> FarmerChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess in my NC state a dog pound is just a dog pound still.....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully there are still some around! Those are lucky dogs, cats, etc.


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 9, 2009)

Try going on petfinder.com to find a dog. Some are in shelters, some are with rescues and some are with individual groups. Alot of groups will try to match you with an appropriate dog and let yourself be guided if you are inexperienced. Many times an adult dog is an easier choice than training a puppy and many more are available than puppies. A shelter or group should know if a dog is good with kids, cats and other dogs, these are traits to look for in a "good family dog."
For living around livestock, try to avoid dogs with too much prey drive. Think about what the breed or group of dogs it belongs in and what it was designed to do. There are rescues that work with particular breeds if you want a certain type. Often these people are experts in their breed of choice and can give you good advice.
Mixed breed dogs are often healthier however. 
Make sure you get your new dog spayed or neutered to make sure your dog does not contribute to the problem of dog overpopulation. 
Good first time dogs for people are labs, golden retrievers, shepherds and collies. A good book to look at dog breeds is the ASPCA guide to Dogs, it can help you know what you are looking at and looking for. 
Good luck, dogs are the most awesome!


----------



## meme (Sep 21, 2010)

I would suggest getting a adult if it were a cat because every one loves those little kittens.But if it is a dog,you should get what you can take care of. Can you handle a puppy, it chewing up every thing,tracking in mud learning to stay of the furniture , wear to go to the bathroom.I would suggest getting a grown up if you want a calm dog, but if you want one that is active, and play fetch, then you should get a puppy.One last thing get it from the POUND!



                                                 good luck


----------



## warthog (Sep 21, 2010)

from a Brit living in Belize.

You already have animals, sheep etc.  I would suggest a pup or younger animal that you can train to be around your animals, not necessarily with them, but around them without the dog wanting to chase them etc.

All my dogs are German Shepherd crosses and in one way or another all rescues.

Visit your local RSPCA tell them what you are looking for I am sure they can advise you.

I have two male dogs and one female, it has been my experience that the female is far more intelligent and was easier to train than the males.

I would also suggest having them spayed/nuetered, if you get them from the RSPCA they will have done that before they let you take them, and all will be up to date with any vaccinations.

They will want to do a home inspection, to make sure you have the facilities/space for looking after a dog, and usually do a follow up.  That is nothing to worry about, they do it to make sure the animal is going to a good home.

As far as breed goes, that really depends on space for exercise, your budget for feed, and the time you have available.

Hope this might help, but bear in mind this is just my opinion.

Good luck, keep us posted, let us know when you have decided and pictures please, we all love pictures, it's nice after a hard day to look at pictures and go aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah what a cutie.


----------

